# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Paris suggestions

## flyrod

We will be in London in November but taking the chunnel to Paris for lunch at Taillevent. Havent been there in more than 40 years. We will probably have a couple of hours both before lunch and again after lunch before returning to London and would like ideas and/or  suggestions on how to spend them. Thanks.
 Bob

----------


## GramChop

While I appreciate this forum for all things St Barth related, I believe you will get more responses if you post on TripAdvisor's Paris Forum, or another similar.  Just say'n.  :-)

----------


## NancySC

Paris...So what a fun day you'll have with X number of hours before & after your fabulous lunch & before the Eurostar return to London. By the way, that's what you're taking, the Eurostar that goes thru the Chunnel.  I would shop for something very special to remind me of a fabulous day trip to Paris, not cologne or perfume since it doesn't last.  You should buy something you'll always have.  I have a daily reminder of one of our trips to Paris, bought a piece of jewelry at Galleries Lafayette after attending a fashion show there & remember if you go there to look at the beautiful ceiling ! The store on Haussman. I had 500 Francs that I'd won at a trade show, bought a Lalique pendant that is a beautiful blue, probably had to augment with some USD.  Something from Hermes' perhaps ? No, a piece of jewelry !  Enjoy, let us know what you do in the few hours you have.

----------


## stbartshopper

A small Museum we love in Paris that is well off the beaten path is 
http://madparis.fr/en/museums/musee-nissim-de-camondo/
Rent the headphones and you will learn and experience a Parisian family's travels during WWII. Plan to spend about 75 minutes. There are subway stations nearby with a short walk. Advance tickets are not required.

----------


## flyrod

Thanks for the suggestion. I checked their web site and it looked like a great visit. Unfortunately our Paris day trip is on a Monday and the museum is closed Monday and Tuesday. Perhaps next time.

----------


## flyrod

Hi Graqmchop,
 I tried the trip advisor forum as suggested but I could never find the "post a question" link on the Paris forum. Frustrating!

----------


## GramChop

> Hi Graqmchop,
>  I tried the trip advisor forum as suggested but I could never find the "post a question" link on the Paris forum. Frustrating!



TA Paris Forum.jpg

It's the green "Ask a Question" button.

Good luck!

----------


## stbartshopper

Then either go to the Marmotton Museum or take the train out to Giverny (Monet)- about a 45 minute ride each way.

----------


## flyrod

rThanks Gram. Must be my puter. Every time I click on "ask a question" button it takes me back to the prior forum page. I think we may just end up wandering. Seems like most of the museums are closed on Monday.

----------


## GramChop

> rThanks Gram. Must be my puter. Every time I click on "ask a question" button it takes me back to the prior forum page. I think we may just end up wandering. Seems like most of the museums are closed on Monday.



Maybe try opening TA in a different browser (Chrome, Internet Explorer, Firefox, etc.).

----------


## Jim A

Just got back last month. A couple of hours before and after lunch doesn't give a lot of time and since you already have lunch covered??????
Other than the obvious it's tough to recommend something in such a small window other than the obvious. If you opt for the Eiffel Tower reserve your time in advance. If you opt for a museum here are the daily closings:

https://en.parisinfo.com/what-to-see...tes-in-Paris#1

If I were you I'd find one thing to do beforehand and just extend lunch or find a cafe' to hang out in after and watch the world go by with a glass of your favorite. If you still have time perhaps just take in the City. You are very close to the Arc De Triomphe and some legendary (and expensive) shopping on and around the Champs Elysses. Although walking up the Champs Elysses felt more like walking up 5th Avenue in NY to me and wasn't very "Parisian" feeling. If you don't love museums, then Notre Dame or Sacre Couer and it's surrounding artists village was pretty cool as was walking across the Seine. Probably best to look at a site like TA and pick a couple of things that interest you or that you would like to see again after 40 years, but I wouldn't try to move around too much as lines and traffic could derail your plans if you cut things too closely.

----------


## bto

flyrod, you could do a 30 minute walk, which I find goes by very quickly in Paris, or taxi over to Palais Garnier if you have not seen it.  The Opéra is one of my favorite places to visit and you can explore on your own for as long as you like.   You are also close to La Madeleine.  With a couple of hours before and after your lunch, just walking around taking in the sights would do it for me.  As JimA mentioned, the Arc de Triomphe is nearby and the views from the top are beautiful on a clear day.  I'd love to hear all about it when you return.....bev

----------


## flyrod

Thanks for all the great suggestions. Just got back from a wonderful week in London and a day trip to Paris for lunch. We took the Eurostar over which was fantastic. (We re so far behind in the US). As it turned out we had little time to spare before and after lunch but did wander around some. Lunch at Le Taillevent was amazing and didn't seem to have changed  since our last visit some 20 years ago. One feels so totally pampered! Food was outstanding and gorgeously presented. Have to give cudos as well to our stay at Brown's Hotel in London. Outstanding service. All told an exhausting but wonderful week.
Looking forward to our annual return to SBH in early February.
PS Does any restaurant in SBH serve Lyonnais style quenelles?
Bob

----------

